# My favorite fish is __________________



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

I usually lean towards large venustus to be my favorite. What's yours!


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

jack dempsey. i have been keeping them for 30 years


----------



## PChap (Mar 6, 2007)

It changes from day to day for me. Whatever mbuna that catches my fancy on any particular day is my favorite. But it's always mbuna.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

blackened, with lemon.

opcorn:


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Number6 said:


> blackened, with lemon.
> 
> opcorn:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still didn't say what kind... 
Lobster from Jap steak house is better than any fish I've had..

But for the aquarium.. 
In my African tank: Neolamprologus Cylindricus
He reminds me of the Nintendo game "Spy vs. Spy".. Always sneaking around on, under and through the rocks with his Zorro looking mask over his eyes

In my CA tank: a tie between my HRP and T. Pasionis
T. Pasionis is coloring up and the anticipation is like waiting for Christmas on the EVE
HRP is a combination of my favorite colors


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

My Indonesian tiger. He has such a personality and always cheers me up. Can't even stay mad when he decides that all tankmates are now on his menu.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Adrian101 said:


> My Indonesian tiger. He has such a personality and always cheers me up. Can't even stay mad when he decides that all tankmates are now on his menu.


That tiger fish is really cool looking.. just looked it up on google. Looks like a Freshwater version of a Panther Grouper... from the sounds of it, they eat alike too


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Synodontis. In fact there we have it, Fogelhund - new username please


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just about everyCA/SA cichlid at one point or another... But of what I have my favorite now is......... All of em.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Almost any crenicichla (pike) but my favorite would be crenicichla marmorata 'rio trombeta'. Almost impossible to find as they don't get exported from Brasil much.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Freshwater: DWARF CICHLIDS!!!

Saltwater: tie between emperor angelfish and Clown trigger


----------



## ZeroSystem (Sep 4, 2005)

Although there are too many amazing cichlids out there to really narrow it down by much, and there are still many I have not kept, I always seem to come back to Jack Dempsey's and Convicts.


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

Favorite fish.. probably any kind of polypterus. I love everything about them! They are so addicting, and I want/need MOAAAAR!!

My favorite of the polys would be the Delhezi, my dream one is an Ornate. Gorgeous fish and they have neat personality too.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Too hard to list one favorite. Of the fish I have now, I love them all but my Synspillum, Polleni, Jag and Ctenopoma Acutirostre would be at the top of the list.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

Multi's, no my BCWPC, no my Angels...wait...


----------



## pdandy88 (Dec 27, 2010)

Altolamprologus compressiceps


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Forgot to add: achilles tang!


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> Too hard to list one favorite. Of the fish I have now, I love them all but my Synspillum, Polleni, Jag and Ctenopoma Acutirostre would be at the top of the list.


Ooh I envy you and your CA's! I wanted some so bad, they get along great with bichir, but all the ones I found were horribly sick...


----------



## Rammer (Jun 6, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Forgot to add: achilles tang!


They are gorgeous as are the sohal tangs! Probably my two favorite saltwater fish so far lol. For freshwater it is between GBRs and Kribs, but because I am going back to the GBRs I will say that my favorite fish are GBRs....


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

If we're talkin about tangs, how about a naso tang? We have a purple tank in our 120 right now that killed of our powder blue... If one had to go I wish it was the other way around :? .


----------



## Dutchmen (Oct 19, 2011)

The Uaru cichlid. Very intelligent and personable. Mine is shaped like a saltwater tang, which was always my favorite salt water fish when I was keeping a salt water tank. The one I have was reported to be wildcaught (that, I don't know for sure).

After the Uaru cichlid, it would the eartheaters, Geophagus, Gymnogeophagus, and Satanoperca species.


----------



## fishman13 (Jul 27, 2009)

mbunas


----------



## st0rms (Nov 19, 2011)

Demasoni


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just re-did my tank after getting rid of my original jack dempsey.. he was too big and i wanted a fresh start. Got 5 new fish.. EBJD, Convict, Texas, Firemouth... But my new fav so far is the Green Terror which i havent owned one yet. Only thing is. all 4 other fish chase it around.. its a strong green terror though, long as it keeps away from the other fish its ok...


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

discus, (look at my sig) unfortunately the liquid rock that comes through my tap makes it nearly impossible to keep.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

sirdavidofdiscus said:


> discus, (look at my sig) unfortunately the liquid rock that comes through my tap makes it nearly impossible to keep.


My water here is perfect for SA stuff; pH 7 GH/KH 0 

Too bad i don't have room for any more room, or I'd be keeping a nice school of wild tefes...


----------



## Shawn125 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've owned clown loaches, they are very cool. I have never had a trigger of any kind though I do count them as one of my favorite fish.


----------



## tin man (Dec 26, 2011)

Dominio compressiceps I love when they turn blue.


----------



## Mr Mbunas (Dec 1, 2011)

st0rms said:


> Demasoni


+1 :thumb:


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

Dominateprimate said:


> I usually lean towards large venustus to be my favorite...


+1


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

The Manta Ray! They are so graceful and smart. It is said that they have the largest brain-to-body ratio of any shark/ray/skate.


----------

